# Remittance and international payements



## Laila7511 (1 mo ago)

I am working on a project on international remittances. If you use this service, your contribution would be very helpful : please fill in this short google form to help us understand how you use it!
Thanks a lot !





Google Forms: Sign-in


Access Google Forms with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com


----------

